# K-1 Game PS2



## JDenz (Mar 10, 2003)

In this months PSM (Play Station Mag.) they had a preview of the new K-1 kickboxing game.  It looks pretty darn sweet, like the Def Jam wrestling game that is coming out not only is there endurance and life bars but body parts also have health meters so you can chop down a guys leg and what not.  
      With K-1 coming out MMA is being well represented in the video game world.  Hopefully it is becoming more mainstream and this trend of MMA games will continue.


----------



## Infight (Mar 12, 2003)

I hope it becomes a great game, all the others done to PS1 were great, imagine all the people..., ops sorry, imagine this one, it gonna rock!


----------



## JDenz (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought all the K-1's I have played sucked


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 22, 2003)

wats the name of it? K1? never heard


----------



## LB_Karateka (Mar 23, 2003)

i have the imported version of this game on ps2.  got i used for 5 bucks.  i have to say i got my moneys worth, and its pretty darn fun.  both to play and to watch being played.


----------



## Infight (Mar 23, 2003)

The name of the game for PS1 is K-1 Grand Prix 2001 ( the last one, and the best), dont know the name of the PS2 game.
           Its an amazing game, with good variety of manuevers and strikes, and well represented by Francisco Filho, Ernesto Hoost and Mike Bernardo ( this one is more a boxer than a Kick boxer), amazing title, represent very well the K-1 mood


----------



## tarabos (Mar 23, 2003)

never played the ps1 K-1's....but this ps2 one looks pretty good if nothing else. i'll have to give it a shot so i can kick a little tail with Ernestoooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooosstt!


----------



## JDenz (Mar 24, 2003)

It does look sweet


----------



## JDenz (May 11, 2003)

It is here


----------

